# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  [VB6] Screenshot application

## manavo11

I had found this application somewhere (no idea where, I didn't make it), but it's well written so I figured I'll post it :Alien Frog:

----------


## reacen

Thank you  :Alien Frog:

----------


## -RaJ-

cool stuff, helped me a lot

----------


## Bobbles

I came across the source (author) of this independently.
I too thought it was great.
Here is the source(site) -
http://www.thescarms.com/VBasic/capture.aspx

I have a recent thread open trying to solve problems when capturing a Form to a JPG (my problem is, when it is running on a server, and the images go Black if no one is connected to the server. Still looking for a solution)
But for those not running the program on a server, you may be interested in the enhancement I did to the attachment in post 1 above.
I have enhanced it (attachment in Post 1) to also capture a Form to a JPG file
It is attached to post 12 in this thread -
http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...turebox-as-JPG

Yell out if anyone believes I should attach it here,
Rob

----------

